# type C diy



## 12etsam (Feb 20, 2009)

........


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 20, 2009)

Screw, Spring, Washer


----------



## 12etsam (Feb 20, 2009)

.........


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 20, 2009)

Put spring on screw, put them in the center, screw into core. Then throw away the useless washers.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, the washer has little use.
It also seems to make the cube pop more in my opinion, and type c washers will eventually disintegrate.


----------



## 12etsam (Feb 22, 2009)

........


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Oct 16, 2009)

type c's work ALOT better if you get c4y screws and springs


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow.. Major bump.. Look at the dates.
Well... I guess it's okay since its related to the topic.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 16, 2009)

We've had people bump threads 3 years old.


----------



## panyan (Oct 18, 2009)

piemaster said:


> We've had people bump threads 3 years old.



are you some sort of forum admin that we dont know about or something?

also, why only 1 washer per screw?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 18, 2009)

panyan said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > We've had people bump threads 3 years old.
> ...



I think he's just stating a fact...does that make him an admin?


----------



## panyan (Oct 18, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



oops, i misread it, i thought he said: "i've had people bump threads 3 years old" which made me think he was some sort of admin. Never mind.


----------

